# question about yeast selection for apple wine



## ashappar (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm currently working on my first batch of apple wine, and I pitched EC-1118 on it by the homebrew shops' recommendation. I looked around and I do see EC-1118 chosen for apple by many.

heres my question - why EC-1118 for apple?

because its a neutral fermenter?
because of fermentation speed?

I tried a few commercial and homemade apples to get an idea of what flavor I could achieve, and some are much more fruity than others, regardless of how dry they are. I'd like to see if there is a selection I can use for apple that can help bring out maximum fruit flavor. A slow fermenter would be fine, and I have a chilly room to ferment in if lower temp would help. Any ideas? Or am I chasing yeast when apple concentration in the must is why some apple wines taste more 'apple' than others..

and by the way, I pitched the 1118 earlier today and its working already. woo hoo! alcohol should be around 11% (OG 1.082) when it finishes. All juice and sugar, no water added.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 12, 2010)

the 1118 leaves a better flavor on the wine. i've tried a few others (we've made 5+ batches of apple) and out of those maybe 3 different yeasts. i can't remember which others i've tried, but i've settled on the 1118. 

also, the 1118 is very tolerant of temps and works fast, so that's a plus.


----------



## ashappar (Apr 12, 2010)

ok, thanks! Now, sometimes I see people saying a slower ferment brings out the flavor better but maybe thats for different fruit bases? New at this compared to others here, so always looking for advice from the experienced. I have a few other yeasts on my fridge now and willing to experiment :

montrachet
71B-1122
cote des blancs
premier cuvee

and I have 2 1/2 gallons of the apple juice remaining (I used Motts)
also at the store they have the organic fresh stuff in a glass jug. its pulpy and looks like it already has lees at the bottom 

in my freezer I have a few cans of dole pineapple concentrate and also welchs white grape concentrate. I've always got some fresh bananas on hand too.


----------



## BobF (Apr 12, 2010)

ashappar said:


> I'm currently working on my first batch of apple wine, and I pitched EC-1118 on it by the homebrew shops' recommendation. I looked around and I do see EC-1118 chosen for apple by many.
> 
> heres my question - why EC-1118 for apple?
> 
> ...


 
I've done apple batches with 1118, Cote de Blanc and K1-V1116

I like the K1-V1116 the best, followed by Cote de Blanc and EC-1118.

Nothing *wrong* with any of them. Cote de Blanc has a better aroma than EC-1118. K1-V1116 has better aroma AND better flavor.

All my own preference, of course!


----------



## ashappar (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks Bob, I'll see if K1-V1116 is available locally or try the cote des blancs since I have it on hand. hopefully by this fall I'll have a lot of nice apple wine to dip into.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

I use Cote des Blancs for all of my fruit wines.


----------



## ashappar (Apr 12, 2010)

excellent Tom, I've seen descriptions that say Cote des Blancs is a quick fermenter and others that say its a slower fermenter. What would you say? Also, any notes on nutrient requirements? for my fruit juice wines I've been adding both nutrient and energizer, I should be ok using the normal doses of each? 

cheers


----------



## BobF (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.lalvinyeast.com/images/library/ICV-K1_Yeast.pdf

http://www.fermentis.com/FO/pdf/RedStar/English/FTCotedesBlancsEN.pdf


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2010)

Its a SLOW fermentor. Ck out the PDF's I uploaded.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3554
Look for Cote des Blanc in 1st message


----------



## ashappar (Apr 12, 2010)

nice info guys, thanks for the help!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 12, 2010)

IMO, slower fermentations are better. we ferment in the basement and after moving in the sun room (cover) over the winter. the house is cool and we'll be moving it too the storm cellar (all were about 65 to 70 F). cooler slows the yeast, but a stressed yeast is a bad yeast as you will get off flavors. a steady fermentation is part of it. it just seems to me the lalvin 1118 and 1116 work well as they ferment in cooler temps and work in almost any fruit wine (high acidity, sugar, pH and tannin levels). it doesn't mean they'll taste the best, either. gotta get the yeast happy and experiment with different ones for different and the same fruits until you find combinations that work for YOU.


----------



## ashappar (Apr 12, 2010)

nice, MV 
always fun to tinker anyway. Thats what makes a hobby fun, right?
I have a few temp ranges in my house and basement to use for trials; I'll kick off a few small batches of apple and see what comes out. I found a source for the 1116 so I can give it a shot also later this week.

good thing I like apple wine, I'll have a cellar packed with it.

and black raspberry season isnt far off.. we get plenty of jellies/pies and cobblers but this year I think I'll have to try to make some wine from ours. theres a local winery that just released a port-like black raspberry wine. I haven't opened one yet, but it looks nice. dark rich color, and temporarily coats the bottle when you roll it around a bit. I don't know if thats the right terminology to describe the appearance, but either way its got me inspired to make black raspberry wine and I haven't even tasted it yet.


----------

